# Licking Paws



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I am noticing that Gabriella is licking her paws more than usual. Does this mean that something is wrong with her ears?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She could be having some allergies and an ear infection. You will want to take her to the vet to make sure it isnt in infection in her ears.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What BeauShel said. Even without an ear infection, the allergies alone can make them do it. Mine has been doing it the past few days, and I see a little hotspot is forming already.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Abbie is just OCD with licking... she has no allergies or ear infections.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*I think that Smooch is OCD*

I think my Smooch has OCD.

We have been giving her 2 Benadryl twice a day and 
the licking of the paws, scratching the carpet and licking the carpet has improved very slightly.

We made a vet appt. for Friday, July 19th, so vet can rule out a skin infection. I think it's probably an allrfy to grass and OCD.

*Smooch has no missing fur or hotspots. Ken says she is neurotic.
She lays on her side and scratches the carpet!!!*


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Really? Does she ever get hotspots from it?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Right now she has a sore on her leg..but not a hot spot.


----------



## Barney (Dec 18, 2007)

Barney licks his paws quite a bit and has ever since I got him. I think he is just cleanly.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

linktrek said:


> I am noticing that Gabriella is licking her paws more than usual. Does this mean that something is wrong with her ears?


 does licking the paws really mean it could be a ear infection? I 've never heard of this but mason is always licking his paws. it drives me crazy. I've checked his ears and they are a little dirty but not red and they dont seem to bother him. I'm curious now...........

Debbie & mason


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I've never heard that paw licking corelates to ear infections. What's the reasoning for that one? 

Excessive licking can be allergies, stress, habit or in extreme cases, an OCD behavior. Generally, interrupting it does the trick - so long as you've ruled out skin irritation from allergies, etc.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a thought - you mentioned she's been digging. Have you looked between her feet? She may just have mud and dirt caked up there, especially if there's hair grown between the pads that hasn't been trimmed recently.


----------



## linktrek (Nov 17, 2007)

I looked and her paws are ok. The reason why I thought she might be having problems with her ears is because I once brought my pug to the vet and he found he had an infection in one ear. When he found it he then asked if he was licking is paws alot.
Gabriella seems to be ok. I think sometimes I am a hypochondirac for my dog!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> My Abbie is just OCD with licking....


Now THAT's an understatement


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Now THAT's an understatement


Ya think?????????


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Thus the name "Tricky-Licky" LOL


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Our Golden my Mom has does that alot and has for along time...out vet said it was due to boredom.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Smooch*

Smooch licks her paws and legs alot-keep looking at them-have not seen any sores or granuloma (what exactly is it?)

She will also roll on her back and sides on the carpet or in the grass and scratch with her paws when lying on her side on the carpet.

She is going to vet Friday to rule out a skin infection, but I think it's OCD!!

Ken says she is neurotic!!

Please email me if you have any responses so I don't miss them!!!

[email protected]


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Thus the name "Tricky-Licky" LOL


That would be her......


----------

